# clutch master cylinder



## 04blueskys (Feb 7, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get one?? i bought the sh5182 one that pops up every where but its not the right one.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

From GM or Tickshift(probally the best ones on the market).


----------



## SOCALGOAT (Sep 27, 2006)

The tick is far from the best. Horrible design from I saw firsthand.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

SOCALGOAT said:


> The tick is far from the best. Horrible design from I saw firsthand.


I am very interested in this. I have heard the complete opposite then what you are stating. Everyone who has installed this absolutely loves it. You claimed in the other thread that it has destroyed clutches before. I would definitely like to see where you got this information from?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Everyone I know loves the Tick, so I'm interested in what this guy has for evidence.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well so far no response lol 

It's incredible how people come on here and make comments like that with no evidence to back it up. I am not even exaggerating when I say EVERYONE I have spoken to absolutely loves their Tick Master. There are even many people who question why it didn't come like that stock.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Tick altho fine increases pedal pressure as there is no free lunch with hydraulics. There are quite a few people (like me) that have the stock master and have had no issues with it. I can slam the gears with the best of them at the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you guys for not biting on this useless post:



SOCALGOAT said:


> The tick is far from the best. Horrible design from I saw firsthand.


Our GTO Adjustable Clutch Master Cylinder Kit has helped THOUSANDS of GTO owners whose stock clutch master cylinder just wasn't getting the job done.

Tick Performance Adjustable Clutch Master Cylinder Kit for 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO - Tick Performance


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What makes the aftermarket stiffer? Did they change the master/slave piston diameters? If not, then it's the clutch spring...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> What makes the aftermarket stiffer? Did they change the master/slave piston diameters? If not, then it's the clutch spring...


Our kit actually requires removal of the spring on the clutch pedal. We did increase the bore size from the stock diameter (3/4") to a much more capable 7/8", and we made it adjustable so that you can dial in the amount of fluid flow in order to fully disengage ANY clutch setup.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our kit actually requires removal of the spring on the clutch pedal. We did increase the bore size from the stock diameter (3/4") to a much more capable 7/8", and we made it adjustable so that you can dial in the amount of fluid flow in order to fully disengage ANY clutch setup.


Interesting... I was actually thinking of the fingers on the clutch assembly itself, but I didn't know that. Nice feature.


----------



## Johnson_05goat (Oct 13, 2011)

alright guys, im new to this site, 
and my car is the 05 goat. 
ntohing special some mild mod's 
my uncle bought it in 06 with 24 miles on it
sold it to me with 172,xxx on it. it now has 180,xxx on it
i blew the stock clutch out of it as 110,xxx 
and it now has a stage two monster (garbage from day one) i bought a 05 zo6 clutch and pressure plate. what fly wheel do i need? just a ls2 
some one let me know please and thank you!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

He sold it to me with 172,xxx on it, it now has 180,xxx on it, but I blew the stock clutch out of it as 110,xxx????confusedrolleyes:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Either he blew the clutch while his uncle owned the car or his uncle blew the clutch or, somehow they both, in some combination, managed to drive it 70000 miles with a 'blown clutch". I don't know...it was clear as mud to me also. Tough to follow with the occaisional lack of punctuation andcapitalization, odd sentence structure, etc.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah I just caught this on his thread I answered


----------

